# Anacharis is Melting, everything else is fine



## Wunderkind (Dec 14, 2004)

I have a new NPT setup at my office.

6 gallon bowfront

1 in. Miracle Grow Organic Garden Soil
1 in. Natural Gravel

27 watt Hampton Bay Desk Lamp CFL 12 in. above water level
10 hour photo period with 2 hour siesta in middle
Dosing Flourish Excel

2x Glo-Light Tetra
2x Black Neon Tetra
4x Amano Shrimp

Plants:
Red Ludwigia
Water Sprite
Dwarf Sag
Java Fern

Everything else seems to be doing fine. Tank is fully cycled, fish and inverts seem happy. The plants listed seem to be doing fine. I planted some Anacharis to fill out the tank. Initially the lower sections were losing leaves, but the tops showed excellent growth. I figured it was just some transformation from store to tank, so I cut the old stuff and replanted new growth. 

When I came in this morning the Anacharis is completely wiped out. Just dead stems laying on the substrate. There is some Water Sprite planted in the same area that is fine. 

I am not sure what is messing with the Anacharis, the only thing I can think is that the water is 78 and I think I remember Anacharis being a cool water plant. Also, maybe the Excel but I am not sure.

Anyone else had issues with Anacharis in their tanks.

It's not a huge deal if it just doesn't work, I can always get something else. Thanks for any help though.


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

I've always heard that Excel will melt Anacharis. As for as temperature goes, my tank is at 78 degrees and my Anacharis is growing fine. 
I think it's the Excel...


----------



## Wunderkind (Dec 14, 2004)

Disregard, I did some more searching and found a link between Anacharis and Excel. Problem solved.

Oh Well, off to find a replacement for the Anacharis.


----------



## Wunderkind (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks tiffc, I'm just glad I found a reason and don't have to worry about the tank as a whole.


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

No problem! Glad you found the answer!


----------

